# Recurring diarrhea in 7-month-old please help



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

My baby Hunter has been getting bouts of diarrhea lately. All was well until I started giving him a little bit of canned food in with his kibble. The 1st one was Blue Wilderness Duck and Chicken Grill which, of course, he LOVED. He only got about 1/4 to 1/3 cup mixed in with the kibble twice a day. I didn't make the connection with the canned food and the diarrhea until he had had it for a few days and then stopped the Blue Wilderness and the diarrhea cleared up soon after. 

Thinking it might be either the duck, chicken or sweet potato about a week later I tried mixing a new variety, canned Nutro Natural Choice Herring and Sweet Potato Formula in the same amount as above. He appeared to be okay with this for a longer period of time but today had a loose BM [in my bedroom on my carpet - ugh] so I am thinking I need to take him off this canned food as well. I hate to do it though since he loves it so much and eats it with such gusto. Otherwise, he just picks at his kibble unenthusiastically. 

My question is/are are these types of canned foods known to cause diarrhea? If so, are there others which are less likely to? Is it the duck, chicken, herring, sweet potato or other garbage they put in with it that cause the upset tummy? I would dearly love to have a good healthy variety of canned food I can add to Hunter's kibble to spark his appetite a bit. Also, I read in another post when I did a search that canned plain pumpkin is good for diarrhea. Should I give that a try? Does anyone every give small doses of Immodium when their dogs have diarrhea?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Although it is probably the canned food, it may be worth having him checked bu the vet, and taking a sample. There are so many things that can cause diarrhoea, and you need to be certain it is his food.

Once any other cause has been counted out, I would make up a batch of chicken in broth, carefully remove all the bones, and freeze it in small portions. That way you know exactly what he is getting.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My Lucy was an apathetic kibble eater. She just didn't seem interesed in dehydrated, extruded food particles... We tried different flavors, different brands until we bit the bullet and started providing 100% home cooked meals. We feed her a variety of cooked protiens - ground turkey, turkey drumsticks, pork loin, white fish, etc mixed with either brown rice, barley or millet. Since starting her "special" food - she LOVES to eat now! The other three dogs still love their kibble and don't seem to realize or care that Lucy gets something different.

I agree that you should take a stool sample in to a vet to rule out parasites or other issues, but if it is food related, I'd suggest cooking up some ground turkey or something easy and try adding that to his kibble - I don't add any additional ingredients when I cook Lucy's food, so I'm guessing it would be pretty bland to a human palate, but she seems to like it just fine!

It's so nice to have a formerly disinterested eater finally enjoying her meals! It truly makes the little bit of extra work worthwhile! Good luck!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

There is a pattern here. Kibble = fine, Kibble and wet food = loose stools. I would cut out the canned food. Many dogs have this effect from it. Yours seems to be more sensitive to it. 

I would boil some chicken and burger, put it in the fridge and at meal times during the week sprinkle that on the kibble versus the canned food.

Canned dog foods just may be an issue for him.

Canned pumpkin is good to have around but I think can mask the stool problem if used often.

Good luck.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

i own a retail store and deal with both store and grooming clients tummys alot. Usually it is just the sudden change, most dogs i know would have soft stool from going from 0 canned to /4 or 1/3 can, thats a huge jump, so always intro slow espesualy if proven to have touchy tummys. you can give them slippery elm, it is for digestion. it stops both diareha and constipation.you can feed regularily and also add aloe vera juice, and lactobacilius.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. What everyone says makes a lot of sense. I will experiment with home-made additions to the kibble, if any, and slowly at that. This morning he is not eating his kibble because there is nothing added to it. I have to say I've never had a dog like this as far as eating. Every other one would wolf their food down as soon as it hit the ground.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

In addition to trying homemade mix-ins (you can try yogurt in addition to ground beef, etc), EVO makes a line of canned foods that is 95% meat. I feed regular canned Innova as one of several regular mix-ins, but the 95% meat might be the closest thing to home-cooked when you can't do home cooked.


----------



## lunamarz_31 (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes, one time I fed mine a spoonful of Wellness canned, and boy, the mess was undescribable. I went really slow and only gave her a teeny bit but still didn't help. As an alternative, why not boil chicken and give it and the broth also (like fjm mentioned), you can add some boiled veggies as well, mine likes carrots, tomatoes, cucumbers and squash. It never causes my dog problems.

When diarrhea challenges happen, I give a tbsp of Pepto. It calms the stomach down.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. I ended up taking Hunter to the vets because he vomited too on Saturday and then, I was worried. She said he looked good, shiny, thick hair coat and acted normal so thought he probably did not have a malabsorption issue and took a blood sample. I should know the results of that soon.


----------

